# First New Rv On Order!



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

New to the site and to RVing. My wife and I have just ordered our very first RV, an Outback 210RS. It will be primarily for us and our 2 little pugs to visit our grandchildren all over the country. We looked at popups but figured we would upgrade very soon anyway and got an unbelievably great deal from Marci at Lakeshore RV in Mich. Should be picking it up in the next few weeks. We know the season has passed for the year but we will be ready for spring break in April. I would appreciate any advice on what we need to do to get our 2002 Avalanche Z71 with a tow package ready to tow. I have already got the brakes re-done ordered new shocks and a transmission flush and service. We will be getting an equalizer hitch and prodigy break controller with the trailer.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on the new TT!!!! and of course WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe a tranny cooler you should be fine with the Avalanche and a 21ors. If you upgrade to something bigger you might concider a 2500 Avalanche (I still miss mine







). I see Marci is still makin deals.

Good Luck 
John


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us.








Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We drove from Oregon to Lakeshore this summer to get our new trailer from Marci.

Make sure you plan about 3 hours to go over the PDI (pre deliver inspection).

Feel free to print a copy of my PDI. I made this PDI from a bunch of others.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally get to pick up new TT Saturday morning in Muskegon, getting pretty pumped!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HodagRVer said:


> Finally get to pick up new TT Saturday morning in Muskegon, getting pretty pumped!!!


Great!!!

The folks at Lakeshore will treat you well.

I would *HIGHLY *recommend asking them if you could show up Friday night and spend the night in the Outback (in their lot). They have RV pads for about 5 trailers. This will give you a night in the Outback and you can do your PDI on your schedule. Well worth the hassle of possibly taking some time off work on Friday afternoon to get to Lakeshore before they close. They will have the trailer attached to water and power the the frig will be on.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with Oregon Camper as that is what we did. We camped out on their site. It has water, electric and dumping. It paid off as we found some more "oops" to fix in the morning. They did not give us the evil-eye or anything they just got up and fixed everything.

Congratulations and welcome to the club!

AZthroop

P.S. I would look at adding a B&M 500cfm tranny cooler and possibly a larger tranny pan. Not a horrible cost, but if you burn up a tranny, you will wish had done something sooner.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with OC and Azthroop. Go to Lakeshore a day early and camp out in the camper on their pad. In fact - AZThroop and his crew happened to be there when we were and that is how we met them! GREAT folks and my oldest daughter fell in love with their dog Bandit. So you never know who you might get to meet at Lakeshore! Marci is an awesome gal too - tell her we said hello if you would.

I would definitely get the trans cooler and a gauge for it if you can. I also had the trans serviced. If they install the Equalizer hitch, just assume that you will need to tweak it before you leave. Take a set of instructions, tools and a tape measure and just go through the setup yourself. That is the only way it will get set up right. I did not do this and I got bad sway on a nightmare drive through Chicago on I-80 while crowded by 18 wheelers on all sides.

Oh something else that helped us alot and turned out to be very important. Take a torque wrench and torque the lugs to spec prior to leaving the dealership. Then, stop about 5mi. down the road and re-torque them. Then stop after another 10mi. Then stop around 50mi. each time torquing the lugs to spec. My lugs all needed re-torquing at the 5mi. stop and a few needed it at 10mi. The 50mi. stop was good to go but nevertheless, on that first trip, I checked torque just about every time I stopped for gas.

When I stopped at the 5mi. and checked torque and found that I could spin a few very easily, it really made me glad that I was told to do this important item.

-CC


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

HodagRVer said:


> Finally get to pick up new TT Saturday morning in Muskegon, getting pretty pumped!!!


Yeah, bet you're getting pretty excited.







Looks like you should have good weather for the weekend too, bonus!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! I know you're excited. We're about to pick up our new one, too! Not going as far as you,though.

Good luck and have fun.

Mark


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

HodagRVer said:


> Finally get to pick up new TT Saturday morning in Muskegon, getting pretty pumped!!!


We're picking our new 230RS up this morning!!!!! So excited that I hardly slept last night. Wish we had a campground open at this time of the year in upstate NY. Will have to settle for some good-old "Driveway Camping."


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

There was a recall on the microwave for our 2010 210rs manufactured in May 09. You may want to add that to your list of questions.
Also you may want to search the site for information on regarding rear slides Rear Slde issues on the King Size bed models (210, 230 & 250) ours failed and we had to have the over head rails replaced as a result of that issue. We have adapted and now use a support under the bed when traveling to eliminate a recurrence.

Feel free to PM me if you want more information on my experiences, we purchased from Marci at Lakeshore as well and had it shipped to us. In summary we are EXTREMELY pleased with our choice and our experience with Lakshore.

Congratulations on your new TT

Happy Camping and Safe Travels.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Finally get to pick up new TT Saturday morning in Muskegon, getting pretty pumped!!!


Great!!!

The folks at Lakeshore will treat you well.

I would *HIGHLY *recommend asking them if you could show up Friday night and spend the night in the Outback (in their lot). They have RV pads for about 5 trailers. This will give you a night in the Outback and you can do your PDI on your schedule. Well worth the hassle of possibly taking some time off work on Friday afternoon to get to Lakeshore before they close. They will have the trailer attached to water and power the the frig will be on.
[/quote]

We are taking a day off work but we won't get there until late Friday night. It's over 550 miles so we won't be able to pick it up until Satuday morning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HodagRVer said:


> We are taking a day off work but we won't get there until late Friday night. It's over 550 miles so we won't be able to pick it up until Satuday morning.


Just let Lakeshore (Marci??) know you're coming. They will have the RV ready for you. For us, they left the front gate unlocked....but it looked locked.

It will be better if they are closed. Gives you all the time by yourself to go over the Outback.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we picked up our new Outback 210 RS on Saturday. The experience was not what I had hoped. Our salesperson (Marci) never showed or even called. I should have known when she promised to send pictures and did not answer my emails with questions. We were late for our appointment (8:00 AM) because we forgot about the time change so the staff there shoved us to the back of the line and we had to sit around for 6 hours with my wife, son, Granddaughter (7 years old) and 2 pug dogs. Finally at 2:30 they started the walk through after we threatened to leave. We warned them we were complete rookies and need to know everything. We feel they rushed us through, did not tell us what we really needed to know and were waiting for us to ask questions we did not know to ask. They show us how to hook up the equalizer hitch, but not how to unhook it. We camped without unhooking the camper from the truck. Our reading lights on the slide didn't work, when I called their service this morning they asked if I had plugged it in? Nobody showed us any plug in or told us about it. The unit is wonderful. It even has an electric awing which was a surprise. Would I buy again from Lakeshore? Nope! Next time we will go with a dealer and a salesperson who will treat us with respect and caring. Great product, lousy service from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. It stinks to be 560 miles from home and be at the mercy of a staff who want your money but don't really give a crap about you as a customer. We did get to tour a Montana fifth wheel, maybe someday... But we will buy it somewhere else.


----------

